# Uber GPS Voice



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I have to admit, I LOVE the Uber GPS! So far, it's give me nothing but great directions! I'm also an oddball, I LIKE the voice directions. I've even had a pax comment on "how cool" it was! lol

But, all the sudden, the voice is gone. I no longer have the turn by turn voice telling me where to go. I haven't changed any settings. I even looked at all the settings, they are still the same.

Has anyone else experienced this? If so, how did you fix it?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I've never even heard the voice!
Always had it off.
How is it different than google/apple/waze maps?

(toggle it off/on in your app preferences - I bet that'll fix it)


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I've never used google/apple/waze maps. I couldn't tell you anything about them! lol

I have toggled it on/off. Still nothing.


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

There used to be a small icon of a "speaker" on the main Navigation apps. It's hidden now and that happened to me. Took a while to find it. I think you can only see it while it's navigating. But somewhere in the menu (I think the one that lets you slide the menu from the bottom, upward, somewhere, it's in there. Either that or you have your volume controls turned down.

It used to use the Media volume control (ie volume that controls how loud your YouTube videos are). But I think a recent update makes it use your ringer volume.

But next time you're navigating somewhere, start flipping through some of the menus on the main screen. Look for a very tiny white icon with either a speaker icon or similar.


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

I found it. On the top of the screen, while navigating, it shows the turn by turn directions. Tap that and it'll expand to show ALL upcoming turns. While expanded, the speaker icon is top right corner. But it seems they did another update. Now the media volume is controlling the value again. Might want to go to Settings, Sounds and adjust the volume to at least mid point.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks! I'll have to do it while navigating!


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, I found the volume icon,it was already on. I still don't know why I don't have the voice turn by turn. Dang it!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Well, I found the volume icon,it was already on. I still don't know why I don't have the voice turn by turn. Dang it!


Try shutting app down completely, then phone off. Turn phone on, then app. See if it reboots the voice.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Did that. Turned everything off and on again. Still nothing. I don't get it. One day it was working, the next day it wasn't. Baffling!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Well, I found the volume icon,it was already on. I still don't know why I don't have the voice turn by turn. Dang it!


Is navigation sound from Google Maps still working fine?
And are you listening directly on the phone, or via Bluetooth?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I've never used the Google maps. I haven't listened through bluetooth in the past.
I'll keep playing with it and let y'all know what I find out.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Is your bluetooth on and connected to anything? When I use the amazon flex app, if my BT is turned on and connected to my car, it mutes the voice commands unless I am actively on a phone call - then I can hear the commands in the background of the phone call through my car speakers.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> Is your bluetooth on and connected to anything? When I use the amazon flex app, if my BT is turned on and connected to my car, it mutes the voice commands unless I am actively on a phone call - then I can hear the commands in the background of the phone call through my car speakers.


That's exactly what I was thinking today. I think my BT was connected. That's weird, though. Because, when it was working, I don't recall turning my BT off. But maybe I did. Or, maybe the new app update (mine updated the other day for some reason) made it so can't use BT any longer. So, next time I'll turn off BT and see what happens. I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

That's why I was asking how Google Maps is behaving, to compare.

The problem I have is navigation voice coming through both the phone and my BT earpiece together, although with a 0.5-1 second delay on BT which makes it an annoying and confusing echo.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't like my wife telling me what to do. I Don't need another woman telling me what to do. I turn the voice off.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Weirdest thing, I opened the app, got my first ping and the GPS started talking to me! I don't know how or why it happened, but it did! And, I really needed it last night as well! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

